# cat found



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Calico (tortoiseshell) cat found in stoke on trent wearing a blue collar. My friend has currently taken her in temporarily, but cannot care for her full time (she has a few cats herself).


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Cat now reunited with owners.


----------



## freebakcli (Mar 10, 2012)

Each of the contents you mentioned in post is just too good and may be very useful. I will maintain it under consideration, thanks for sharing the information keep updating, excited for additional posts.


----------

